# Overnight camping??



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

buy some step in fencve posts some electric tape and a d cell battery fence charger, set up a small corral, you'll need 9 posts, and a gate handle.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

If you meet up with a friend you could high-line between the two trailers.

The first ride I attended, I was able to highline (got there early). The second one, I tied to the trailer.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Oops---missed the part about you not having a trailer.

When we are going to pack in, we've tied the horses to the trailer that first night at the trailhead. They do fine.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I use a portable electric corral for Dream. It was relatively inexpensive (just shop around.. some are insanely high priced.. I got my posts on sale at a local horsey outlet and the electric tape and charger at tractor supply).

Do make sure whatever you use, you practice at home with it first, esp if you pic electric and your horse has never experienced that before. I can remember seeing a horse flee thru camp once (trailing various bits of electric tape), that had never been in electric. He got zapped, ran backwards, got zapped and then just bolted blindly, taking the fence with him in his panic. Not good. :shock:


----------

